# corn oil facts?



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

I am trying to figure out the protein and fat content of my feed mix and am having a really hard time finding any useful info on this for that purpose. Does anybody know the fat and protein info on corn oil?? Here is what I am thinking so far for my holstein steers that are on grass with free choice salt and mineral:
400lbs cracked corn
250lbs corn gluten
120lbs beet pulp
7lbs liquid molasses
5lbs corn oil
minerals

That is what I am working with for now but still trying to figure out something to feed them just to keep them gaining and coming up every day. They have enough grass but I just want to keep them friendly lol. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Why do you feel a need for corn-oil in the ration when it has mostly corn and gluten?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Corn oil is ......oil. There is no protein in it. It is 100% fat.

Your ration needs more protein.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

here is what YOU ASKED FOR....but have no idea what you need it for.... http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fats-and-oils/580/2


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

BTW your mix makes no sense to me at all....how many pounds does each calf get a day


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I tried to figure your ration.. dry matter , protien fat....and can not sorry


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Feeding 4 gal a day split between 7 calves. What would be a good way to add more protein?? Thanks!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I wish I could help but you have stuff I would take out of mix...and if you want to increase protein there are lots of things to do


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

allenslabs said:


> Feeding 4 gal a day split between 7 calves. What would be a good way to add more protein?? Thanks!


You haven't mentioned the forage. High protein forage, age of the stock, growing season, your general goals, are all variables that you have not mentioned.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

These are holstein steers weighing anywhere from 300-350 that we bought solely to sell again in the fall. We have too much grass and not enough cow/calf pairs so thought this would be a good way to have the grass taken care of as well as earn a little off of it. Not figuring we would earn some massive amount but it beats bush hogging with diesel over $4 a gallon. So I am mainly just feeding them grain to keep them coming up and friendly. Always easier for me to have an animal excited to see you and grain is the easiest way for me to get that done.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh and mainly the grass is a fescue blend.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

allenslabs said:


> These are holstein steers weighing anywhere from 300-350 that we bought solely to sell again in the fall. We have too much grass and not enough cow/calf pairs so thought this would be a good way to have the grass taken care of as well as earn a little off of it. Not figuring we would earn some massive amount but it beats bush hogging with diesel over $4 a gallon. So I am mainly just feeding them grain to keep them coming up and friendly. Always easier for me to have an animal excited to see you and grain is the easiest way for me to get that done.


I would give them good minerals, provide good insect control, and take your profit. These are grass cattle. You are selling grass in the form of beef.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I understand your thinking, you just want them to gain a little more than the grass will provide, and keeping an eye on them at the same time. If you want to just feed them something to get them to the feed bunk to check on them, I would feed something cheap like barley or oats or wheat with some minerals and call it good, you don`t want to put alot of extra cost into these calves, like Tinknal said, fatten them up on the grass and take the profit and run. > Thanks Marc


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I would suggest for early spring rapidly growing grass is supplying an ample amount of protein. As the grass matures a protein supplement may be warrented. If I wanted to feed these an energy scource is what I would do, grain, probably the cracked corn. You could balance that to a 14% protein ratio if you wanted. With calves this small I would keep this to only 2-3 lbs/ day. Too much corn can decrease the efficient digestion of forages, by changeing rumen pH.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input all! This is new venture so advice is much appreciated. LOL


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Corn oil is kinda expensive to feed to cattle. Unless you somehow have a source where you get it for free. It's oil so it contains fat and calories. But it will put weight on. That'd be some expensive weight, though.

I used to feed it to my horses. It'll shine their coat up beautifully. But it was a couple of Tablespoons for a 1200 pound horse.

If you want weight I'd recommend a commercial feed blend that contains molasses. 

For my own table, the calves get fed pasture and about a pound of dry COB (corn oats barley). I like to see the grain, figuring the mill can hide poor quality grain by covering it with molasses.


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL! Yep, molasses makes anything good. I think corn oil is like 1.90 a pound here and they put 6 pounds in 900lbs of feed. I need to see what they charge for good old oats here. I want these guys to gain but I really hate to put any money I might make in the future into feed. LOL! Just wanna make friends so I can check on them easily but.....cheaply....haha


----------

